# And another one.....



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I've watched the video, and I'm resisting comment - for now.

But it isn't pleasant to watch.

Sheriff Orders Immediate Internal Investigation Into Arrest Seen on "Disturbing" Video | NBC Southern California


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......I've seen it, and since the only impartial witness on-scene was the horse, I'm going to wait for it's side of the story.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Another example of bad police. I guess this is another reason why all police should be required to wear body cameras, so things like this are documented. 
They guy was not resisting, he had his hands behind his back yet the one officer kicked him squarely in the groin and the other kicked him in the head. Uncalled for. Only difference between this and Rodney King is that this guy was white. It's almost as if the police in this area are a legalized "gang" with license to conduct themselves in this manner. Sheriff knows this video has put his department in a lot of trouble., and rightfully so.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......I've seen it, and since the only impartial witness on-scene was the horse, I'm going to wait for it's side of the story.


You're forgetting the crew in the chopper - I know that this forum doesn't view the media as "impartial" on most things, but they were there, and not directly involved on either side.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> You're forgetting the crew in the chopper - I know that this forum doesn't view the media as "impartial" on most things, but they were there, and not directly involved on either side.


Yeah, I forgot about the news chopper. I don't assume that all media coverage is biased. Some is, and some isn't.

You'd think with all the bad LE press as of late, those in the field would take notice and keep that in the back of their minds. Obviously, some are not.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, I forgot about the news chopper. I don't assume that all media coverage is biased. Some is, and some isn't.
> 
> You'd think with all the bad LE press as of late, those in the field would take notice and keep that in the back of their minds. Obviously, some are not.


Agreed - on all counts ^^

Can they not see what is happening?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

nope. Some are convinced that it's their way or else. I'm not saying question them but when they are unreasonable, there is an issue.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

IMUO (the U is for unsubstantiated) a lot of this inhumanity is the result of 'population pressure'; so many unacquainted people contacting each other. Not so long ago in evolutionary time, strangers were _assumed_ to be inimical. The veneer of Civilized Behavior is still just that.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't see this kind of thing stopping any time soon. We are now into our second generation of Americans who have been raised to believe they are not accountable for their actions to anyone at any time. Worse, we have let down tremendously on our society's standards, principles, morals, ethics, and so on. So, when you are not accountable for anything, and when standards, principles, morals, and ethics are diminished beyond their ability to constrain, why are we surprised when this kind of thing happens? With all of that defining one's mindset, why would one be especially concerned about violating departmental policies, laws, professional standards, or even common decency? I'm an olphart retired state Highway Patrol sergeant with 28 years service that ended 20 years ago, and I saw these characteristics coming out in new hires 30 years back down the pike.

The thing that convinces me that I'm right on this is the number of times officers have been caught red handed beating the peewaddly daylights out of someone in a completely unlawful, unauthorized manner, and, knowing they WILL go to jail and lose their careers for it, they keep right on smacking away. Worse, they keep it up knowing full well that Newscopter Umpteen is hovering over them filming the whole thing. And if they don't know they're being filmed every time they get into a conflict any more they're just too stupid to breathe - the world is just full of cell phone cams. 

The presence of these kinds of lapses of good behavior isn't just confined to law enforcement. Far from it. LE is just the tip of the iceberg. Take a look at young teachers going to jail for having sex with their junior high school students, even female teachers, or the number of pharmacists getting hung up in the illicit prescription drug trade, etc, etc, etc. Cops may represent the most visible manifestation of these sorry behaviors, but they are far, far from being the only ones guilty of them. 

And I'm not trying to justify this officer's conduct in this shooting. For the life of me I can't see a principle of propriety that would even come close to justifying his behavior. My point is that I think our collective chickens are coming home to roost and this kind of stuff will continue to happen in all areas of endeavor until we correct the root of the problem.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes and yes. At the moment you can't turn on the TV without getting bombarded how evil the white race is. White cops, hunting and killing totally innocent black people nationwide.
I can not even wait for the weather forecast without getting bombarded how evil this white people are.
Longview police react to police brutality concerns - KYTX CBS19.tv - News, Weather, & Sports | Tyler-Longview
Peaceful protesters demand body cameras, justice system reform - KLTV.com-Tyler, Longview, Jacksonville, Texas | ETX News
I could put more local channels on with more so evil white people reports.

Just this morning I stepped out of the shower and I scared myself, shot the mirror because a white guy looked out of the mirror. Haha it was just me.

A teacher from the elementary school told us during town-hall-meeting on Tuesday, that the parents requested that the school police officers that patrolling the school driveways and parking lots in their cars, should be black, because otherwise the children will may be scared. No this is not a joke, not even close. The teacher affirmed us that they tell the children that not all white police officers are evil, only some. I could not eat enough how much I want to throw up, only by listening to that statement.
But it's clear, even little children already got the message because modern Moms park their children for educational purposes, before and after school in front of the TV.

I suggest that all white police officers get fired and replaced with black people. There are enough in north Dallas with plenty of law experiences and can even be exported to other cities in case they don't have a big enough street criminal scene to support the police departments in town. We could pay TAX directly to the new cops, so we don't get harmed by street gangs. That would be just wonderful. Is that not a real win-win for all?

The problem could be solved over night when all white people get fired from their jobs and dropped in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean. The Paradise would break out and there would be only happy progressives around. 
The once that came from overseas to help implement that system could move on to the next planet to implement progressivism there. Peru should be a nice country too, I heard in Peru still strong families exist and people still get raised to be responsible for their own acts. Plenty to destroy a real Eldorado for a progressive, and the Communist Party there could provide for them too.

Like I said, a win-win for all.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

> ...continue to happen in all areas of endeavor until we correct the root of the problem.


It's too late,,,
Not one time in history has a society "corrected the root of the problem".

Aarond

.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey, PT... North Dallas is in Texas, still?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think what is really happening is that people have no opportunities anymore. No good jobs out there, education is worthless, most folks can't make enough to provide for any future for their families, many can not get financed to buy homes because they have less than sterling credit, taxes always going up. All politicians constantly lying to everyone only to tell them what they think people want to hear. Hillary still trying to decide if she wants to run? that woman should be in jail for the stuff she let happen in Bengazhi. How could she possibly be the best candidate one party has to offer? It's like she is the female Al Capone being foisted up as the next leader. There are a myriad of reasons why people feel helpless and hopeless so they are starting to strike out. Police are striking back because they are being increasingly confronted by a violent, aggressive population. I think it indicates that the worst is yet to come. Don't see much hope for it turning around without a complete shakeout and breakdown.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

aarondhgraham said:


> It's too late,,,
> Not one time in history has a society "corrected the root of the problem".
> 
> Aarond
> ...


As much as I want to believe otherwise, I think you may be right.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J


SailDesign said:


> I've watched the video, and I'm resisting comment - for now.
> 
> But it isn't pleasant to watch.
> 
> Sheriff Orders Immediate Internal Investigation Into Arrest Seen on "Disturbing" Video | NBC Southern California


Paratrooper caused a big stir in the USA with the last video he found, officer was charged with murder, Sharpton coming to town.etc.

NOW YOU FOUND ONE!!
We need to stop finding these videos!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just glad that I'm as old as I am, my career and working is well behind me, and I can just kick back and cruise for a while. 

I don't think I'd want to start over as a young adult in this day and age. It's pretty much now dog eat dog and watch your back at all times. 

Between my wife and myself, her mother and my father is still alive. Both are in so-so health. We pretty much spend time just keeping an eye on them as best we can, via phone. If we need to, we can pretty much drop everything, jump in the car and be on our way to them if needed. If we were still working, it would be a problem. 

Anyways, I feel for today's LE and the challenges they face. They must stay on their toes and be on constant alert for people baiting them into situations that can quickly spiral out of control.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

pic said:


> J
> 
> Paratrooper caused a big stir in the USA with the last video he found, officer was charged with murder, Sharpton coming to town.etc.
> 
> ...


How 'bout this one? young goats talking back - Bing Videos


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> J
> 
> Paratrooper caused a big stir in the USA with the last video he found, officer was charged with murder, Sharpton coming to town.etc.
> 
> ...


I caused a big stir in the USA? :smt104

I had no idea what-so-ever I had such a following...............:watching:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TurboHonda said:


> How 'bout this one? young goats talking back - Bing Videos


My wife just yelled at me ,lol .
You should have warned me to turn the volume down,lol. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I caused a big stir in the USA? :smt104
> 
> I had no idea what-so-ever I had such a following...............:watching:


May need your influence with some of these "world foreign affairs"

We do have some major foreign issues that'll make all this national, local stuff look like tiddlywinks.

Get your parachute out brother, one more jump for national security.
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> May need your influence with some of these "world foreign affairs"
> 
> We do have some major foreign issues that'll make all this national, local stuff look like tiddlywinks.
> 
> ...


Normally, I avoid getting involved in politics in any way, shape, form, or fashion. But, Obama has failed this nation miserably, and miserable times call for unprecedented measures.

Therefore, knowing of my nation's need, I stand ready and willing. :smt1099


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......I've seen it, and since the only impartial witness on-scene was the horse, I'm going to wait for it's side of the story.


The horse stepped on one of the officers. I think that pretty much reveals the horse's opinion of the matter.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am beginning to lose all sympathy for those who want to resist arrest. If they haven't gotten the message that there can be deadly consequences yet, then tough shit!

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> I am beginning to lose all sympathy for those who want to resist arrest. If they haven't gotten the message that there can be deadly consequences yet, then tough shit!
> 
> GW


Strange thing........those that you think might or could be a problem when it comes to being arrested, can be as cooperative as can be.

Then.....there are those that you'd bet the farm on as not being a problem, and then, wham, the fight is on.

Go figure..............


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I am sure there will be more of these videos. people love a good story.


----------

